
A lambda calculus for quantum computation - fogus
http://www.het.brown.edu/people/andre/qlambda/
======
messel
This may be a little too advanced of a standalone post. Written for those with
at least a functional familiarity with quantum computing and lambda calculus
(languages)

May be more interesting if you spend time reading the papers? I believe
additional introductory material may be ideal to expose this implementation to
a bigger audience.

Still not following the value of the authors work.

~~~
mquander
Not to be a sour grape, but what are you talking about? The papers are the
whole content, and the linked page is just an implementation of the papers!
What on earth would you expect to get out of the link if you don't read them?

------
joeyh
Is this significantly different than the rather old Quantum::Superpositions
and Quantum::Entanglement perl modules by Conway?

~~~
zitterbewegung
It does have a quantum ambivalence operator which isn't found in those Perl
modules. It is similar to amb by McCarthy but extended into quantum
computations.

------
zitterbewegung
Note to run this you should run PLT Scheme in pretty big mode. If you include
it in a module or libraries you will break certain aspects because amb-eval
uses set! which mutates module definitions. This is disallowed in current
versions of PLT Scheme.

